# Al Reef Villas



## yzmar

Hello Guys,

I would be resuming in Abu dhabi by April 10th and would like some information. Company is handling accommodation to AED150,000. So far, Al Reef looks good and suitable from a budget and design perspective. Need the following information:

a) How much would a taxi cost to abu-dhabi corniche road daily?
b) Are there bus routes from Al Reef to corniche?
c) What costs should i prepare for in terms of settling in? Agency?
d) Do i pay for water and electricity? or just electricity?
e) Are there any community costs in Al Reef?
f) How secure is Al Reef?
g) what process do i follow in getting the apartment?

Apologies for my many questions, i'm just trying to be as prepared as possible and hit the ground running.

Thanks guys.


----------



## yzmar

Any updates guys?



yzmar said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I would be resuming in Abu dhabi by April 10th and would like some information. Company is handling accommodation to AED150,000. So far, Al Reef looks good and suitable from a budget and design perspective. Need the following information:
> 
> a) How much would a taxi cost to abu-dhabi corniche road daily?
> b) Are there bus routes from Al Reef to corniche?
> c) What costs should i prepare for in terms of settling in? Agency?
> d) Do i pay for water and electricity? or just electricity?
> e) Are there any community costs in Al Reef?
> f) How secure is Al Reef?
> g) what process do i follow in getting the apartment?
> 
> Apologies for my many questions, i'm just trying to be as prepared as possible and hit the ground running.
> 
> Thanks guys.


----------



## jlivesey2290

not sure about some of the questions but al reef is very safe and also the taxi fares are roughly about 70 AED, I believe that there are bus route but not sure about which route or how long


----------



## yzmar

Thanks a lot. 

It seems to be my preferred choice location.



jlivesey2290 said:


> not sure about some of the questions but al reef is very safe and also the taxi fares are roughly about 70 AED, I believe that there are bus route but not sure about which route or how long


----------



## imac

> a) How much would a taxi cost to abu-dhabi corniche road daily?


you are looking between 70-90 Dhs one way



> b) Are there bus routes from Al Reef to corniche?


Abu Dhabi Region Bus Services



> c) What costs should i prepare for in terms of settling in? Agency?


standard stuff... agency fee (which is usually 5% of the rent), security deposit, first rent payment (depending on how many payments you work out, it can be anywhere from one single payment for the year, up to four payments per year), deposits for things such as natural gas, connection charges etc...



> d) Do i pay for water and electricity? or just electricity?


both



> e) Are there any community costs in Al Reef?


pretty sure that if there is anything, the landlord would pay it



> f) How secure is Al Reef?


anywhere in AD is pretty safe, Al Reef is a pretty well populated and active community



> g) what process do i follow in getting the apartment?


search, view, select, negotiate, lease

fwiw, for 150k, you can get a pretty decent place a lot closer to corniche, which is where i am assuming you will be working...


----------



## yzmar

Thanks a lot imac. 

Where else would you suggest? 

I've taken a look at quite some locations online and all i keep on seeing is badly finished apartments with really old utilities. 

Will appreciate your suggestions as i'm a bit worried about the 30minute commute to work area.




imac said:


> you are looking between 70-90 Dhs one way
> 
> 
> 
> Abu Dhabi Region Bus Services
> 
> 
> 
> standard stuff... agency fee (which is usually 5% of the rent), security deposit, first rent payment (depending on how many payments you work out, it can be anywhere from one single payment for the year, up to four payments per year), deposits for things such as natural gas, connection charges etc...
> 
> 
> 
> both
> 
> 
> 
> pretty sure that if there is anything, the landlord would pay it
> 
> 
> 
> anywhere in AD is pretty safe, Al Reef is a pretty well populated and active community
> 
> 
> 
> search, view, select, negotiate, lease
> 
> fwiw, for 150k, you can get a pretty decent place a lot closer to corniche, which is where i am assuming you will be working...


----------



## imac

yzmar said:


> Thanks a lot imac.
> 
> Where else would you suggest?
> 
> I've taken a look at quite some locations online and all i keep on seeing is badly finished apartments with really old utilities.
> 
> Will appreciate your suggestions as i'm a bit worried about the 30minute commute to work area.


if you are commuting to the corniche from al-reef, i would actually budget closer to an hour each way as rush hour traffic on-island in AD can be a nightmare... and much more if you will be taking the bus...

what other locations... this really depends on a bunch of factors... is the 150k "use it or lose it"? and how big of a place do you need? are you planning to stick exclusively to taxi's/public transport, or are you planning on getting a car? do you need access to a more frequent schedule of food delivery from restaurants?

if you will be sticking to public transport only, then i would personally strongly advise you to stay closer to where you work, instead of the complete opposite side of town... the time and stress of the commute will get to you...


----------



## yzmar

Thanks iMac,

The accommodation allowance is a use it or lose it bargain so I intend to maximize it.

What areas would you guys recommend I check?


----------



## modric19

I would suggest the corniche area. It fits with your budget and you will save a 2 hours commute per day.


----------



## imac

yzmar said:


> Thanks iMac,
> 
> The accommodation allowance is a use it or lose it bargain so I intend to maximize it.
> 
> What areas would you guys recommend I check?


somewhere in the city itself... again depending on the size requirements you have, you can look at some of the more upscale towers if you don't really need a lot of space, or reem island.. 

you can get a very nice 1 bed in nation towers with a sea view and a high floor for your allowance... reem island has some very nice 2 beds within your budget and it would be a 15 minute taxi ride each way to work... would cost you probably 30 dhs each way...

remember that there are security deposits and agency and/or administration fees when you lease a place, so don't look for places that are 150, but rather 140-ish so the balance of deposits and fees don't have to be paid out of pocket... 

also if its a use it or lose it allowance, find out from your company if you can ongoing include utilities as part of the 150... and if they say yes, then you don't have to cheap out on your cable tv package...


----------

